
Unexpected Stories From a Hacker Inside the Government [video] - austengary
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSR-b9yuTbM&feature=youtu.be
======
vezzy-fnord
Originally saw this on r/netsec.

A very good watch. You can tell Mudge is passionate about what he's speaking
and the stories he shares offer some insight into the recent political
climate.

